# Synispilium Cichlid......



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Today i was sold what they thought was a Black belt cichlid,but in my opinion i believe it is a Synispilium,i have some crappy pics but here goes....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm more worried about the Pacu I see.......lol


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Naw he is gone in 2 weeks.


----------

